# Wtb



## goldencreek (Jul 25, 2013)

Carolina cast pro Factory Built Rod 13ft. 3-6 oz casting rod.


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

goldencreek said:


> Carolina cast pro Factory Built Rod 13ft. 3-6 oz casting rod.


No problem . . .
*
http://www.carolinacastpro.com/categories/factory-built-rods*


----------



## goldencreek (Jul 25, 2013)

Bump


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

There you go . . . The exact rod you're looking for.

*http://www.carolinacastpro.com/products/CPS13FT3-6OZ*


----------

